# Cpt 56501 - Good morning



## kumeena (Mar 9, 2012)

Good morning,

CPT code 56501 is it applicable to "TCA" treatment to condyloma?


 Internet  "TCA" defination followe: 

 Certain chemicals may be applied to smaller warts on moist areas. The most common chemical used is called TRICHLOROACETIC ACID (TCA). TCA is a clear, watery liquid that is painted on the warts. It causes a burning sensation as it dries. The warts will turn a whitish color, shrink and disappear. It will take weekly treatments for a number of weeks to get rid of the warts


Thank you


----------

